# Help! Incubating Eggs!



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey, everyone!

I know this isn't about rats, but I need an answer quickly and hope that some of you have some advice for me.

I recently began incubating eggs, and the candling went well. It's day 22 and they have not peeped or pipped yet. I candled them to make sure nothing had gone wrong, and most of them look good. Will they still hatch?


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Are these chicken eggs? You can give them another couple of days...not much else you can do- don't open the incubator except to add water to maintain humidity. If they don't hatch then I would review your temp and humidity. Low temps could delay it a bit. Shipped eggs can be delayed as well. Are you doing forced air or still air incubator?


----------

